# some more paintings



## mygrain (Oct 28, 2004)

Here are two from this years batch of cats...










I also made t shirts of these...
...more to come....


----------



## Corry (Oct 28, 2004)

That's pretty neat!  I love the textures!


----------



## mygrain (Oct 28, 2004)

TY!


----------



## Aga (Oct 28, 2004)

Great work.  The texture of background is great, I really like it!


----------



## Niki (Oct 28, 2004)

These are great.  

I love the backrounds and nice work with the cat figures too.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 28, 2004)

I've been trying to tame a japanese print style background and keeping the cats as simple as possible.


----------



## elrick (Oct 28, 2004)

Cats...I like Cats...meow! I even have a special topic in my forum for them...nive pictures....


----------



## oriecat (Oct 28, 2004)

I really love both of these.

So do you sell the originals or make prints or anything?  Can I buy a t-shirt so I can frame it?


----------



## mygrain (Oct 28, 2004)

These are originals and all have been sold. I can and have made tee's but not for sellin just promoting. I use my nephews as walking billboards and my sister like the free clothes.... I've thought about making posters but have been too busy with commissions and rebuilding my website....err...tell ya what ...when i get posters made I'll let ya know. k? They should frame nicely.

or I could make ya a tee.  PM and we can talk business


----------



## oriecat (Oct 28, 2004)

Coolies.   Chat ya later, I gotta get back to work. :|


----------

